# OK, so I have a boat but a problem!



## bushshad (Jul 10, 2009)

I have been a lurker on here for a while but I have had it! I have an older but great 17' bay boat and buddies that always talk about going fishing but never answer the call when its time. 

I live in League City and just want to go fishing ...but not by myself anymore. Anybody that wants to go fishing, I want to go to the ****,moses, San Luis pass I dont care.

If yo are interested just let me know

Joshua


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

call me on mondays i will go .


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

You don't have a boat problem, you have a "sell out" problem.


----------



## ptaylor322 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey this just might work I am on vacation the rest of this week, I would like to do so fishing jetty, bay fishing , and I can help clean the boat. pm and we cal talk


----------



## bushshad (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the replies*

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the replies and now I have some friends lined up to fish, so I dont want to disapoint anyone but I have a nice list.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## Bosco (Jul 26, 2008)

That was easy!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I get the same problem sometimes. A good friend of mine has a "fishing invite email list". He sends the invite via email and it's first response first to go. Pretty neat way to be fair to your new found fishing buddies. I have met lots of great people here. Some are now very close friends. Have fun and thanks for extending a 2cool invite out!


----------

